# Just some random pics! :)



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some random pics of our goaties and some of our other critters! Enjoy! :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some more :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Man oh man you have some really pretty goats. Love all of the flash!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Very cute! Who is Tokara out of? I have 2 Old Mountain Farm does and I have 2 other does that will be bred with my friends buck Old Mountain Farm Black Tulip--so I was just curious if Tokara was related to any of mine. 
I have another friend waiting to get 3 of her Old Mountain goats shipped to Montana when the weather cooperates.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Tokara is out of Black Tulip and we also bought a doeling from Tulip. Small world! Tokara is out of OMF Tsukiko and our doeling is out of OMF Ballerina. I can't wait to see him! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh and yes I have been waiting for 3 months to ship my goaties! It's killing me!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

great pictures! I love the ones of the babies twisting and jumping. 

I think that is what I love most about goats-the happy twisting and jumping :greengrin:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Too funny, my friend Shannon in Montana www.rivendellminiaturehorses.com is getting Tokara's twin sister!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute.......  :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!



pelicanacresMN said:


> Too funny, my friend Shannon in Montana http://www.rivendellminiaturehorses.com is getting Tokara's twin sister!


Okay this world is tiny! We have mini horses and almost bought a horse from her!!!! I think Tokara's sister is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Lost Prairie: gorgeous critters you have there.  

Pelican Acres: :wow: Your friend has the two litter mates to my little Carl B's Farm doe! What a small world!!!


----------



## seanpual123 (Oct 3, 2011)

These photos are really fabulous...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful! ???


----------

